# JeffL - What should I do knowing that it's ultimately up to me?



## JeffL (26 Jun 2014)

I Googled "best defense forum" came up with mostly other countries military forums and figured it was best to come to my own even though I may apply to another which I will talk about later in this post. Once I got to this site I checked out each subject to make sure I posted to the right forum and I believe this is it, if I was/am wrong please let me know and apologies. 

Onto the reason I am positing

My passion is to dedicate my life to physically serving in the most dangerous environments. That being said I would like (I shouldn't care) it if people did not judge me as probably one of two things: 1) Sociopathic or 2) Naive. I don't claim to know everything but have dedicated my life in the only way I can right now and that is to gaining knowledge on my passion, thinking about what my options are and making the best decision with what I know. It is a common misconception as I am sure most of you know that ops seen in the movies happen all of the time (unless in SOF which is from what I know probably my ultimate goal) or that there is no repercussions for taking in part in such rare ones. I think that covers that! 

I see many options involving great sacrifice when it comes to moving forward including: 

The CAF, Army, Infantry Reg. through transfer from Reserve because the trade of infantry in Reg. is probably filled for the next 5 years making it again probably impossible to get in whereas some if not all Reserve Regiments are probably hiring and you from what I heard can serve full time. Is there a right and a wrong Regiment? 

Another AF, the only one that I know of that would accept me right now being the FFL which would require of course moving to France not my home country and learning the French language which may be a struggle/impossible and other as mentioned earlier great sacrifices. According to a friend the Brits even though after reading the Brits site I understood they only accepts Citizens!

PMC's if they offer training/high-end security which has a long training time when I am not trying to be impatient but have already waited a long time (since I was 18) and am looking to start now.

Policing which I heard is next to impossible to get into. 

CSIS which doesn't appear to offer my interests.

With all of that said what I am looking for from all of you is as hard as it is an unbiased opinion in response to what you know about my passion(s), the options I see and any that I may not. Your responses will all be read and greatly appreciated!

Much thanks again as well for your service whether you are now or are interested like myself, hopefully I got everyone.

Jeff

P.S. If anyone has any suggestions on a different approach to writing for a less offensive outcome if I did offend anyone (sorry) that too would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flavus101 (26 Jun 2014)

JeffL said:
			
		

> PMC's if they offer training/high-end security which has a long training time when I am not trying to be impatient but have already waited a long time (since I was 18) and am looking to start now.



You can pretty much scratch that off the list, why would someone invest resources in you when there are all sorts of prior service members who have most (if not all) of the required credentials as well as tours already under their belt?

You will have to wait no matter what route you take. If you plan to go into the Reserves and then transfer into the Regs there will be a waiting period. You will also have a waiting period between BMQ and trades training, the military is usually a game of hurry up and wait and if you are not prepared to play that game this career is not for you.

If this is your passion than your best bet is to go to a recruiting centre and talk to a professional.


----------



## Scott (27 Jun 2014)

JeffL said:
			
		

> Another AF, the only one that I know of that would accept me right now being the FFL which would require of course moving to France not my home country and learning the French language which may be a struggle/impossible and other as mentioned earlier great sacrifices.



Trust me, there is no challenge. You simply WILL learn French if you join the Legion. Simple.

I suggest you do more reading about the basics before focusing on the whiz bang stuff. If you do not then you're stupid.


----------



## CanadianPanzer (27 Jun 2014)

I'm no expert but search and rescue stuff sound very dangerous, you should check that out.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2014)

"Topic: What should I do knowing that it's ultimately up to me?"

To answer the question without sounding too much like a smart arse, I'd say figure out what you really want to do and just make a decision...decisiveness is a highly prized trait in the military, as well as most other facets of life.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Jun 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> "Topic: What should I do knowing that it's ultimately up to me?"
> 
> To answer the question without sounding too much like a smart arse, I'd say figure out what you really want to do and just make a decision...decisiveness is a highly prized trait in the military, as well as most other facets of life.
> 
> ...



Agreed, if you can't figure out your own life, and have to ask random strangers on the internet to do it for you, NONE of those things you listed are suitable for you. 

Locked.

Hatchet Man.


----------



## JeffL (27 Jun 2014)

I made a post yesterday but it frustratingly appears it did not get posted (sorry if I am wrong and taking up space) so I am again. 

Long story short it is my passion to serve as much as I can and in the most dangerous environments. 

Options that I know of include:

Reg force 
Reserves
FFL/possibly the Brits or another country accepting of a Canadian citizen 
PMC's/High-end security
Policing

If there is any that I missed if you could add them in your responses it would be greatly appreciated as well if you could respond with what you think (unbiased) with what you know yourself/about my interest(s) that too would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jun 2014)

JeffL said:
			
		

> I made a post yesterday but it frustratingly appears it did not get posted (sorry if I am wrong and taking up space) so I am again.



http://army.ca/forums/threads/115514/post-1314989#msg1314989


----------



## JeffL (27 Jun 2014)

Thanks, that's embarassing! Why can't I see it? Is it because I posted it?


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jun 2014)

Your thread still exists, and I locked it for a reason.  And I am locking this one as well.  We aren't in the habit of indulging unknown Xbox warrior wannabes, or molly coddling the indecisive. There is a TON of information available here and elsewhere on the internet.  Do some research and pick your own path.  Simple Stuff.

FYI DO NOT MAKE ANOTHER THREAD IN THIS VEIN. 

LOCKED

HM

Staff


----------



## JeffL (3 Sep 2014)

I couldn't type it all in the Subject box due to limited space but I also wanted to add something that's important to the question and that is that accepts Canadians?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2014)

Lots of them.

Go to whatever country suits your fancy and look up their recruiting sites and criteria for joining them.

That should give you plenty to research for yourself.


----------



## bick (3 Sep 2014)

If you live in Canada and are a Canadian, look no further then our own Canadian Armed Forces. A all volunteer, professional military with a great history and recent combat experience.


----------



## JeffL (3 Sep 2014)

Thanks for both of your responses if anyone else would like to reply they still can.


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2014)

If you're looking for the most dangerous options, get into arctic crab fishing. Most time spent in the military is pretty mundane, sometimes loaded down with serious physical suck, and only once in a while 'dangerous' in the sense of combat or other sundry thrills. There are plenty of us who deployed to Afghanistan outside the wire and still had few experiences that would fall into this category.


----------

